# VZW 2100 Battery and Case options



## killer2239 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hope this is the right area to post this question. I did a few searches but its so hard to find anything specific about the Verizon extended 2100 battery and cases that fit.

I currently have the Nexus and 2100 extended battery. As we all know it is the slightest change to the thickness, but its enough to cause problems for cases. This being said, I have the Incipio case currently, not sure exactly which model, but I dont think its the feather one. It has rubber piece that goes around it, then put the hard back on it. WIth this battery it "fits" but you can tell the plastic backing has a smidge bold showing where it doesnt fit as tight as a glove.

This being said, are there any "feather" or ultra thin cases that fit the phone? I really like my friends iPhone case, its like those iSkin ones where it barely adds any thickness to it, but enough to protect it when setting down on a desk.


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

Ringke Rearth has a ultra slim case especially for the extended battery. 
http://www.rearthusa.com/sprint_verizon_galaxy_nexus_slim.html

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## killer2239 (Oct 5, 2011)

That looks like a good option! Thanks. Anyone else know of something before I order?


----------



## Billzilla15 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have two (white and black) with the extend battery and its great I don't think you need to continue to shop just buy one


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm gonna recommend the Ringke Slim by Rearth too. Easily the nicest case I've ever owned!


----------



## thephoenixwave (Dec 19, 2011)

I actually didn't like the Ringke because it doesn't protect the sides of your phone.

I went with the Spigen Neo-Hybrid ... it fits snug and looks BA.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006ZVXE10/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


----------



## killer2239 (Oct 5, 2011)

Purchased! thanks all!


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmm, I may have to buy one of these as well. I'm still rocking the cheapo VZW hard silicon case.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Cruzerlite, Diztronic both have great TPU cases. I also have an Otterbox Defender which broke using the extended battery and I haven't gotten any return feedback on a replacement, so F them. However I did pick up a Kraken AMS from Trident, which has an internal silicone case and an external hard plastic case with a kickstand and holster. You can also spend a couple extra bucks and get a car mount attachment for it (or bike mount, or tripod mount).


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have the matte black Diztronic case. Fits well with the 2100.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I have 4 Cruzerlite cases (I LOVE Cruzerlite cases!!) and they work great with the extended battery.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Using diztronic black matte tpu here and fit is perfect with 2100 battery


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

I use this with the 2100...http://www.amazon.co... nexus OEM case

Key is to not use the back cover that covers the battery, then put this case on and Bam perfect fit and covers the back completely so you can't even tell the battery cover is off. Battery is nice and snug and nothing wiggles/has play. I have been using it this way for over 4 Months without issues. Plus it makes it alot easier to swap batteries....Oh and it has a Kickstand!


----------



## DoManOfFuture (May 9, 2012)

Over on XDA there's a thread in the accessories section called "Case Wiki" that this exact subject in pretty good detail.

Check it out: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1405890

*With Extended Battery (LTE)*

*Case Mate Barely There *-- Barely There vs Feather PICS -- *"Works but a result of the Barely There case being pushed out more, the side volume and power buttons sit right against the cutouts in the case, making them harder to press."* |*"Most minimal amount of coverage you can get to still have a case on, it feels and looks ok, but IMO it's not usable with the extended battery, the power button is too hard to hit as it's against the edge of the cut-out area (pics later...don't have them with me at work)."*

*Cimo Gloss* - *"fits both extended and regular back covers"* - Cimo rep

*Cruzer Lite* -- *"this also fits the extended battery. Showed my boss the case and then let him try it on his phone. Fit perfect! This is on the LTE version with extended battery. So Im sure it will fit GSM version too with extended battery."*

*Diztronic *-- *"Fits on mine...It appears to be designed for GSM phones but works well with my LTE with extended battery using this method.*

*Ghost Armor Carbon Fiber Skin* -- *"I would assume this would line up perfectly assuming you have the standard battery door. I am using the extended battery and door so the cutout was slightly off. The guy at the kiosk enlarged the cutout so it appeared correct."*

*Incipio NPG* -- "Bulge with extended battery" / "case is bulky but fits" / "use factory back with extended battery"

*Incipio Silicrylic **"I got the Incipio Sycrillic case with mine."* | *"The Incipio Silicrylic fits, but has a slight gap at the sides where the hard plastic fits over the silicone"* | *"It pops up enough with the extended battery in that it annoys me. However, I've been using the case while leaving the battery door off and it's working great."* | *"The incipio Sylicrilic case does not fit correctly. I tried it in the store."* | *"It's not a perfect fit, but it's hardly noticeable in my opinion the gap between the outer cover and the inner one"*

*Incipio Feather*-- Barely There vs Feather Pics -- *"It's "useable" with the extended battery, but still pushing the limits."*

*Otterbox Defender *-- "Great" / *"It fits with the Otterbox Defender series (a tight fit but it works)"* 

*Otterbox Commuter *-- PICS of Extended Battery Fit -- *"2 of the corners have a slight gap and are left "* 

*Qmadix Snap-On Case w/ Holster *-- *I have the Qmadix and it takes a little flexing to get it right, but you can use it with the extended battery.* 

*Rocketfish *-- Recommended Thread *"The Rocketfish case will close.... but NOT all the way"* | "use factory back with extended battery" | *"a tight fit when the front and back were snapped. It was like it was trying to come apart, but was VERY difficult to remove"*

*Rearth Ringke Slim *-- "Sending to our Dev team...does not work with extended battery yet - Rearth"

*S-Line Hybrid *-- *"definitely doesn't fit with the extended battery cover."*

*Seidio Surface* -- Seidio Email Response -- Video w/ and w/o backing -- "Thin, perfect fit, no fingerprints" | *"tight as well. it just plain won't snap closed with the extended battery cover and using it with the stock cover it closes, but it's tight"* 

*Verizon Shell / Holster* -- | How to get case to work with Extended Battery LTE -- *"Works without the back cover"* / *"It does not fit with Verizon's Shell Holster Combo"*


----------



## DoManOfFuture (May 9, 2012)

I can personally vouch for the Incipio Silicrylic, it works exactly as described above, and I also just ordered a CruzerLite myself which should work just fine as well.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I think the Diztronic case is pretty slim.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ljv (Feb 21, 2012)

thephoenixwave said:


> I actually didn't like the Ringke because it doesn't protect the sides of your phone.
> 
> I went with the Spigen Neo-Hybrid ... it fits snug and looks BA.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006ZVXE10/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


Does the spigen fit with extended battery? I thought it didn't fit?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philosophre (Jul 11, 2011)

wait... so are we saying that the default backing won't work with extended battery? that is only for gsm?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

the cruzerlite androidme cases fit with extended batteries. I bought 3 for 20 back in january off amazon.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

FYI: ALL CruzerLite cases will fit the GNex with the OEM extended battery (2100mah). The big batteries (like what Seidio makes) will not fit a CruzerLite case.


----------

